# 16 ft Dolphin Super Skiff prop



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine came with a tore up 17P SCD3 that matched what PowerTech recommended. However I have been happy with the 16P PTR4 I'm running now, I would try a 16P SCD4 if the opportunity came around.


----------



## kleiber09 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you Marietta Mike. You think the four blade is the ticket. I can give one a spin.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> You think the four blade is the ticket.


five could be better and I would go with a 15 pitch.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I run a Turbo 13 1/4 X 15 that has been repitched to 14 on my Yamaha 90 2 stroke. The prop has some wear on it, so it's really 13 1/8. I turn 5000 RPM wide open on a vacuum bagged 2006 Super Skiff with a full load and 2 people. It had the Power Tech SCD 13 1/4 X 17 on it when I bought it. It ran 4900 RPM wide open. I like a bow lifting prop and the SCD is a stern lifter. I tried a Stiletto 13 1/4 X 15 and it turned 4600 RPM. Turbo and Stiletto are the same prop and they have a lot of cup and rake. They are also vented. I'm trying to sell the Stiletto so I can get a 13 1/4 X 13 Stiletto. This prop should turn 5000 RPM. A Kevlar Super Skiff with a light load might run good with the 15 pitch. The holeshot was just too soggy with the 15 pitch with a full load. It worked fine for fly fishing when the boat has no trolling motor and batteries.


----------

